# House Under Construction ... with moisture problems !!!



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like the walls are still satuated with moisture.
Pull all the insulation back down and run at least one dehumidifier until the air has about 40 % humidy.


----------



## ken338 (Mar 11, 2012)

i went this morning walls looks dry but only were the bottom plate of the wall looks a little moist.... after its dry i should insulate then vapor barrier and seal ? 

I have 8 fans running the air movements and only one dehumidifier... and can only get it down 48%

???? what a pain


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Suspicion: You are insulating and not air sealing, so the exterior sheathing is getting cold. Air carrying moisture gets out to the wall and condenses. You need to air seal immediately after you insulate, and use the vapor barrier if you have to. Better would be super-good air sealing, but you may have a code mandating a poly vapor barrier in Canada. If you get a tad of moisture on the exterior wall and the wall is vapor open, it should dry come spring. That is another reason why vapor barriers are being avoided as much as possible; they prevent a wall from drying inward as well.


----------



## ken338 (Mar 11, 2012)

could having the outside with the typar and Canexel siding on change something of the situation... and for the inside vapor barrier here in Canada we can use poly vapor barrier.... and seal top, sides and bottom with acoustic sealant....

????


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i'd be putting 1-2more dehu's in there, whats the moisture content of the bottom plate? anything under 13% and i'd start insulating and the RH should be below 48. just give it a couple days


----------



## ken338 (Mar 11, 2012)

thats what i am asking myself too... but as soon as I point the fans on the plate for a day or so its dry....

the heat in the house is from 20 C ( 68 F ) to 23 C ( 73 F )... as I check about an hour ago the dehumidifier it shown 50% on it... might not be accurate... but last week it was showing 70%


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Since you are heating the house you need a vapour barrier to stop the moisture in the hot air from travelling through the fiberglass and condensing on the cold exterior sheathing. Your typar and wood siding are vapour permable, so you won't be trapping the moisture in the wall by installing the interior vapour barrier.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

sounds like your getting really really close to the proper numbers you need to safely start insulating without having moisture/mold problems. maybe buy a cheap prober for checking the moisture content and if its low enough start putting the insulation in again.


----------

